# First Trolling Trip of the Year



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally that spring wind settled down annd we got on the water this week. Found some dolphin, some wahoo and saw but did not hook up some tuna. Full report and pics on the blog at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=801 but a few pics here too:


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome site and trip!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Man what a great day!! Congrats on the fish and premium table fare.....wahoo are my absolute favorite fish to eat also. People call me crazy but I like it more than tuna. Nice work man, glad you made it out there and put fish in the box


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW so pretty, nice fish!!!!! here is your other attached pic.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Was it not showing up? I see it in original post on mobile version.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is what I see.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Strange. Thanks for reposting


----------

